# Best Mmorpg



## FALLOUTGOD (Mar 8, 2005)

Everyone loves a good MMORPG, they're addictive and a better investment then a girl friend and a sexlife. Why? Cause usually mmorpgs don't say no to you unless the servers are down and that dosen't happen very often for most games. So for those of you who play, or played MMORPGS I want to hear which is the best by far and why do you think so. I want some legitemate reason too. Like the people on the servers are nice or the graphics are great, the gameplay is smooth. Try to be detailed and don't argue with others about their opinion. The whole point of this thread is to get people to make a huge review of good MMORPGS so that others can read them and form their own opinion. Cause hey, you can go read some magazine or some IGN stuff but it's not from a real player. Sure they make it sound believable but they lie, half the time the game isen't at all what they make it out to be. I rather have the opinions of real gamers than someone who gets paid to lie to me.


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

most of the games i play, most people call stupid.

personally, i don't care about graphics, or neat sounds.

i like the game to have a feature rich evironment.

i mean, if there is only 50 things to do, that's not much like a virtual life is it?

also, another thing that i find important is the attitude of other players.

so, i don't care for games like everquest, starwars galaxies, or most of those games, instead i go for the games with a smaller playerbase, i find people are more willing to "meet and greet" in a smaller game. (by small i mean less than 2000 active players at any given moment.)

anyhow, it's good to play a game that people are loyal to, the game i play most, there are many people there i have known for as long as three years.

on other games, no-one stays for 3 years.


----------



## Michelangelo (Apr 24, 2005)

I don't care much for FFXI cause you Level too slowly.
I mostly play Diablo 2: LOD, but I will be moving to GWs "Guild Wars" next week. I played GWs Beta and I like it ALOT better than FFXI. Lving is good wheather you are partied or not. I like MMO's cause there are alot of people to meet, I mostly play games with at least 100,000 people playing at once. Never played EQ or SWG.

By the way! GWs is FREE! (no monthly fees) w00t!


----------



## FALLOUTGOD (Mar 8, 2005)

It's free? I thought that was just for beta... I mean seriously, people could just dl the game and play. What safe guards do they have?


----------



## Michelangelo (Apr 24, 2005)

GWs uses a CD-key like most games.

You set your CD-key up with your e-mail and you can only have one account per CD-key.

[edit note: That makes it so they get you to buy more and more CDs to have more accounts which I think can only have 4 characters per account.]


----------



## FALLOUTGOD (Mar 8, 2005)

CD-Keys are a joke, those are constantly hacked and cracked. I kinda like what they did for vualves source engine. Yet people still manage to hack HL2 and such. They could loose quite a bit of money just having a cd key and no monthly charges. :sayno: I think the smarter thing to do is make the software freeware but charge people monthly. At least for mmorpgs, thats how I think it should be done.


----------



## Michelangelo (Apr 24, 2005)

FALLOUTGOD said:


> CD-Keys are a joke, those are constantly hacked and cracked. I kinda like what they did for vualves source engine. Yet people still manage to hack HL2 and such. They could loose quite a bit of money just having a cd key and no monthly charges. :sayno: I think the smarter thing to do is make the software freeware but charge people monthly. At least for mmorpgs, thats how I think it should be done.


 Maybe they are just hoping for enough honest people like me to buy the game.

I also have to buy some more RAM and a video card, cause the beta ran slow on my computer. (I only have inegrated video) (-_-)


----------



## norin (Dec 28, 2004)

(0.0) Guild Wars.... *gulp* free?!?!?!!?! w00t w00t yea yea! this makes me happy. i will have to check it out. does anyone know where to get a demo of the game before i spend money on it?


----------



## Michelangelo (Apr 24, 2005)

norin said:


> (0.0) Guild Wars.... *gulp* free?!?!?!!?! w00t w00t yea yea! this makes me happy. i will have to check it out. does anyone know where to get a demo of the game before i spend money on it?


 Sorry, the beta weekend events have ended because the game comes out in less than a week. I didn't know about this site untill today so it's too late for beta. Not sure if they are going to release a demo though.

You can goto www.guildwars.com to read up on the game & ask them questions if you need to.


----------



## 40sondacurb (Jan 14, 2005)

FALLOUTGOD said:


> CD-Keys are a joke, those are constantly hacked and cracked. I kinda like what they did for vualves source engine. Yet people still manage to hack HL2 and such. They could loose quite a bit of money just having a cd key and no monthly charges. :sayno: I think the smarter thing to do is make the software freeware but charge people monthly. At least for mmorpgs, thats how I think it should be done.


That excludes people whodon't have credit cards or pay pal.


----------



## FALLOUTGOD (Mar 8, 2005)

:laugh: If you don't have a credit card in the U.S.A. you are an idiot. You need a GOOD credit history and such to get loan and buy cars. I mean what would you show them, your high school grades? Lets face it, unless you are under 18 or don't live in the states you will most likly have a credit card. Not to mention it dosen't exclude the people who don't. They could simply sell cards at a card vendor. Thats what everquest does, or at least did from what I recall. As well as many other games have also been doing this from what I hear.


----------



## 40sondacurb (Jan 14, 2005)

that's my point, it would make it too much of a hassle for people under 18 to get started.


----------



## FALLOUTGOD (Mar 8, 2005)

Um, most of em get their parents to pay for it. Anyway, if they don't got credit cards keep them out. I don't want them playing there anyway. Little *bleep* complain about my language and me pking them. So it's a good thing, besides, who wants to play with a bunch of brazilians anyway. Be glad they don't have credit cards. It's not that I'm racist but if you ever played Tibia and saw how they owned the american servers you would be glad too.


----------



## 40sondacurb (Jan 14, 2005)

yeah your right I hate playing with kidies too. Was just pointing it out because you said they loose money not using credit cards, like I said they probably make more with the toddler audiance. plus I lnow a lot of people who play masive multi games that would never pay monthly for a game unless it was the greatest of all time, so in the end I thing the non monthly fee ones win in the end.


----------



## Michelangelo (Apr 24, 2005)

On D2 there are alot of spanish people, but then again "Diablo" is spanish for Devil.

About monthly fees, I have a small part time job and I can barely get by as it is, I only quite FFXI because of the fees. I liked the graphics and music in FFXI, but Guild Wars is a more fair game and free. I have a little money in my bugget for games and I was saving up for Midnight Club 3, but I got Guild Wars instead.


----------



## FALLOUTGOD (Mar 8, 2005)

Living on a budget sucks, you can't blame a software pirate who makes a couple 100 a week and goes to college. Course most people disagree with me.


----------



## 40sondacurb (Jan 14, 2005)

:laugh: your a character man.


----------



## norin (Dec 28, 2004)

ok so the GuildWars game that has been published and is on shelves now... it will be a free MMORPG? no monthly fees? or will it be like FFXI, or WoW?


----------



## 40sondacurb (Jan 14, 2005)

if you read up I think he said you only need the cd key


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

I'm thinking I should probably wait until _after_ school to even think about starting a MMORPG. Not that I'm fond of them from what I've seen thus far, like EverQrack- which I'm glad my friend has stopped playing; it was a very unhealthy habit.


----------



## Michelangelo (Apr 24, 2005)

norin said:


> ok so the GuildWars game that has been published and is on shelves now... it will be a free MMORPG? no monthly fees? or will it be like FFXI, or WoW?


 The only thing on the shelves now are the pre-order kits. (Which won't work now that we are so close to the release date.) Yes Guild Wars is FREE to play, you only need to buy it.

By the way, about crackers... Cracks don't normaly work online cause the server can tell if you program is edited. Also, Guild Wars will use a streaming patch technoligy that lets them patch the game while you play. (so if you did crack it it wouldn't stay cracked for long.) It's Online only btw.


----------



## norin (Dec 28, 2004)

yay it's free this makes me happy.


----------



## FALLOUTGOD (Mar 8, 2005)

You have to go through an online server to be able play HL2, yet there are torrents(a way of file sharing for those out of the loop) out now for HL2. So why would there be people be downloading something that can't be cracked? Which only brought me to the conclusion that it can be. I don't know how, I never heard anyone talk about it but assuming that people aren't dling it for the hell of it then it can be bypassed or something. Anyone else know anything about that? Cause I was told it would not be possible to do it. Yet one thing I learned about security is that any system is in danger. Nothing is safe when people want to get it badly enough.


----------



## norin (Dec 28, 2004)

in the case of BitTorrent. please no talk of P2P at TSF thank you. we do not condone talk of file sharing. especially when it refers to commercial content.

in the event of cracking games. GW seems to be futured out. so to speak. by this i mean, it seems that it will use a system that will not only stop people from using illegally obtained software and even if it had been "cracked" then they will know of this any way and it will be taken care of.


----------



## FALLOUTGOD (Mar 8, 2005)

True, I suppose they will, but I looked into it and apperantly no one has any idea of how to do it at any other forums. So why are hundreds of people stealing a piece of software they can't use??? That just dosen't make sense to me, not only are they commiting a crime but they are also getting NOTHING out of it. You might as well shoot your self in the foot, I mean. Bleh, anyone have an explanation to people doing stupid stuff? :4-dontkno


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

Guns and Roses said:


> Some men, You just can't reach.....


that's my best answer for it.


----------



## JeremyC (Aug 16, 2004)

from my understanding people are just torrenting it to play single player mode.

riht now i play World of warcraft.. its kinda fun but ive got no friends


----------



## Michelangelo (Apr 24, 2005)

I had a CD-crack I used once because I lost my D2 LOD disk. It only worked on single player but it was better than nothing. I found my disk now so I have been playing on B.net lately. (^_^)v

Now that I have two computers I only use the crack to transfer items on LAN games. But I would like to get a second copy of the game if I save up enough money. (it's $40 now)


----------



## norin (Dec 28, 2004)

Michelangelo, please do not discuss cracks or the like. we do not condone such happenings here at TSF.

as for saving up enough money you can get the D2 Battle chest for 40 bucks at EB Games 
- or -

you can get it for currently $21.50 at Amazon.com

hope i was of service


----------



## FALLOUTGOD (Mar 8, 2005)

My friend plays WoW all day now. I was over at his house a while back and he went to go make a sandwhich or something. Heh, I ran around telling everyone I was gay and that I wanted to have sex with them. :laugh: He came by my house later that week and he was pretty mad. Ah, he deserved it though for all the crap he gave me other times.


----------



## Michelangelo (Apr 24, 2005)

norin said:


> Michelangelo, please do not discuss cracks or the like. we do not condone such happenings here at TSF.
> 
> as for saving up enough money you can get the D2 Battle chest for 40 bucks at EB Games
> - or -
> ...


 sorry. I don't condone them either, I just considered it like taking a cab if your car is broken down. It's not like I didn't paid for the game, I just miss placed my disk.

By the way, some of them have trojan viruses, so don't even think about using them.


----------



## norin (Dec 28, 2004)

> sorry. I don't condone them either, I just considered it like taking a cab if your car is broken down. It's not like I didn't paid for the game, I just miss placed my disk.
> 
> By the way, some of them have trojan viruses, so don't even think about using them.


 good call to not use them some of them are indeed infected.

FALLOUTGOD: nice. that's a way to be... it happens unfortunately. hope you didn't get it too bad due to the prank ^_^


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

Michelangelo said:


> By the way, some of them have trojan viruses, so don't even think about using them.



some?

heh, from what my friends tell me, they get slammed with viruses and malware every single time they get brave enough to try one.

(and guess who gets to fix their pc's?)


----------



## DumberDrummer (Oct 27, 2003)

*I don't condone illegal hacks*

Don't download No-CD Cracks.....simply create an ISO of your game and play it through DAEMON tools (Google it) or get a piece of software to create the no-cd crack for you. I have most of my games that I've bought as ISO's on a fairly large HD. I don't need to worry about scratching my CDs, etc... so much anymore. 

*Only to be used by those who do it legally*


----------



## FALLOUTGOD (Mar 8, 2005)

It dosen't work for all games though, my friend couldn't get it to work for his pc version of SW:KotORII:TSL. He said it gave him an error and told him to insert a valid DVD/CD or something like that. The actual CD still worked and everything but using the ISO version diden't. He tried to install the game from the ISOs but it still gave him the same error. Yet it's still a nice thing to have for games it does work with. I know it's a bummer to find an old game you want to play only to realize the CD is all scratched up. Happened to to Full Throttle a while ago.  That game rocked.


----------



## Seikosm (Feb 17, 2005)

Warcraft III can't be ISO'd either. You could always get a crack but that would still keep you off bnet. Unfortunate for people like me who often misplace discs or end up scratching them up. If only I had more _real_ coasters 

Anyway, back to the topic of MMO's. World of Warcraft is without a doubt one of the best MMO's, no, best games I've ever played. There is a rediculous amount of content, an extremely detailed world to explore, and a great, although rather carebearish (Ultima fan :smile, pvp system.

However, starting this Thursday (4/28) I will be switching over to Guild Wars for a while. This game has great potential. Unlike WoW which claims to be PvP oriented (you spend 2/3 of your time fighting the town guards instead of players) GW is extremely PvP based. And my favorite part about it is its a skill based pvp game. Gear plays almost no part in how well you can perform in combat so the guy who plays 5 hours a week can still compete with those who play 40. Also, the streaming technology is phenomenal. Intead of waiting 3 months for them to release a patch to fix something, they can do it as soon as the bug is discovered. You download the fix while you play, and when you're ready, you restart the client for the fix to take effect. And yes, GW has *no monthly fee*. They make their money through the sales of expansion packs, which are completely optional. For example, ExpansionA comes out and you aren't interested in the content thats with it, you can keep on playing all you want. But then, ExpansionB comes out and you do want whats on there, you can purchase that content without needing anything from ExpansionA. The GW team still has a full time team to bring out additional, free content at all times so even if you never buy an expansion you'll be able to get fresh content.

Whew, I better stop. I could go on about GW for pages but I don't want to bore anyone with my ramblings.


----------



## Michelangelo (Apr 24, 2005)

I got Guild Wars yesterday for prerelease. I still need a video card though cause the game chrashed like 3 times. My Sister said she'll get me one, but the one I need is hard to find around here. She lives near alot of computer stores. (^_^)v

I beta version never charshed my comp though, thats weird. They look pretty much the same too, just a few little changes. It work fine if I push "Ctrl+Shift+H" to hide the OSD (OnScren Display), but then all I can do is run around. lol For some reason you can't use spell hot keys when the OSD is off.

I'd buy a video card online, but I'd rather find one in a store. (I'm not much of an online buyer. lol


----------



## FALLOUTGOD (Mar 8, 2005)

Eh, it's MUCH cheaper online than from a store. Try newegg.com.


----------



## RavenMind (Mar 8, 2005)

Can somebody explain what an ISO is? And you're saying you can then play the games without using the CD's? (Again only games I've legally purchased)


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

i say this at great risk of possible griping, but here goes.

for games you have legally purchased, you can use a burning tool to make a cd image, and then run the games from that image by mounting them.

the best use i've heard of, is for laptops that don't have cd-roms, or like mine, where you can leave the cd-rom at home and use a second battery.

then, you can still play the cd based games, but can leave your cd's and cd-rom at home.

some laptops that have removable cd-roms already come with this type of imaging tools installed.


----------



## ICFire (Oct 19, 2004)

Back to MMO games, which HL2 does not qualify.

I've played WWII-Online when it was released...pretty bad, but they kept working on it and slowly brought it around to be decent.

I tried Star Wars Galaxies and got bored to tears within 2 weeks. Horrible implemenation.

I played Asheron's Call 2 for a couple years and it convinced me what really makes a MMO a winner is the group you hookup with to play the game. I thought the community in AC2 was great.

I recently (2 months) started playing World of Warcraft and find it similar to AC2 but also a level above it in a lot of subtle ways but I'm in a good alliance and enjoy the play.

I've played the Guild Wars open testing and it holds promise but I'm not sure I'd move from WoW for it.

I only play 1 MMO at a time.


----------



## Spatcher (Apr 28, 2005)

I played the childish Runescape. It's free, and you don't have to have a cd or anything. Bad thing was i "beat" it in a few months. I did all the quests, saw all of the free map, etc. But RS is dumb, and people pay $5 a month to basically improve their l337 sp34k (lol) in the chat area. If you've ever played it you know what I mean.


----------



## iKwak (Jul 9, 2004)

Guild Wars..hands down.


----------



## Alck (Nov 9, 2004)

I would say its darkages. a MMORPG game which i played for 5 years and still playing now. but its a mthly subscription game.. anyone playing?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I've been playing FFXI since beta back in 2003. I'm not addicted and I play maybe 5 hours a week at MOST. I refuse to play Evercrack and WCIII disappointed me so WoW is out. Guildwars looks interesting but I can't see the point of buying another game I won't have time for.

*full-time worker*


----------



## Emporer_D (Jul 5, 2005)

I used to play Dark Ages. Very good game though a little slow, and not my type of game. It takes so long just to find a decent group and get there and stuff, which might not be a problem for other poeple, but I just don't have the time.


----------



## Real_Bullet (May 2, 2005)

Well I can break it down with what I played so far.


Everquest - Great game but I think it holds too much drama with how the loot is done in the game. Plenty times I have seen guilds break up due to how loot is spread around and with the usual IRL Family or friends thats in 1 particular guild, their tends to be alot of biasness as to who gets loot or the best loots, I was on a server called Veeshan on EQ which later merged with luclin server, Veeshan was the top server for what the people had, but it was by far the worse server in terms of fairness and actually wanting to play the game and getting something done for your character. If you could solo alot of this, then its excellent, but since you cant solo very much in this game, I just dont know about it, you need to have about 10 good friends or more on with you in order to even bother playing EQ or EQ2, otherwise your blowing smoke because a loner you wont get much done.


World of Warcraft - Loot aint really much a problem in this game, with the dice roll and all, This is the best MMORPG game out there right now, although the one setback is the people who play it is either complete noobs at MMORPG's , dunno what to do, or just flat out stupid at the game. Still it aint no reason not to pick up this game, I think its one of the best and better then EQ or EQ2. WOW though is famous for what they call Chinese Gold sellers, they steal items from you, mobs, cheat you in any way possible, they are like a hornets nest on about every server to, in which Blizzard will not ban them half the time since it violates a EULA which I find is useless most of the time. WOW's other problems is the limit it takes to take down huge bosses and all, like 20 people max can go kill something, theirs alot of idiots in this game and people who dont know what the heck they doing most of the time, so this is a game for the smart MMORPG players to shine in the spot light by picking up this game.


Dark Age of Camelot - sorta like EQ but I never played it enough to know much about it, although I think this game is tougher and I found no one in it is really helpful, especially when you first begin.

Lineage 2 - great game here since they care about this game and keeping the bad people off, I would recommend this game 2nd to WOW.

Diablo II&LOD - good game although that last patch blizzard put out just killed the game I thought. loot problems and hacks in this game make it non playable on battlenet. in about its 2nd or 3rd year this game became almost useless to play the way alot of it is setup with loots, levels, and all the such. But its still a fun game offline where you have little to worry about, its just you cant show off your riches online.


----------



## KingInsomniac (May 21, 2008)

Tibia is an awesome game. Considering It's 2D and doesnt need much to run as well as being free. I suggest the Custom servers rather then the Real tibia


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Well, I completely stopped playing FFXI and GW is just wasting space on my HDD. Been playing WoW for about a year now.


----------



## peterako (May 16, 2008)

ive seen a dozent of mmo.
i got bored with the first two days.
lineage lusted for only one day.
about the freeware mmos, they are sooo boring and you need to do alot of griding.
the games above are boring repetetive and i met some guys who admit it but still get addicted(mazochistic)

avoid epic fantasy setting. its unoriginal and boring

the ones that i suggest are the following

1-eve online. 
very hardcore, complicated, it doesn't forgive mistakes and it has a slow start, but the economy system is generated by the players, one server can support more than 30.000 players, its in space and grfx are very good without the need of a nuklear pc.

2-pirates of the burning sea.
the sword fight and character editor are dated, but thats not enough to make this game look bad. the seabattles are awesome, the economy system its like eve's and its not epic fantasy.

3-tabula rasa.
nice grfx, an original combat system and its sci-fi, but(theres always a "but") the content and popularity its not the expected and there were some problems(but why do we have the patches for).


----------

